# BSNL Broadband Query



## Digital_Paladin_ (Nov 2, 2006)

i am currently using startup plan new 250MB. i had opted for plan change to

UL 900 and given application on 30th oct and paid advance Rs900 monthly

rental.

Still today i cant see my plan being changed. They said they will be changing

it from 1st of new month i.e 1st november.

So i have couples of queries.

1.) What is the effective plan change date? i mean in my userinfo its showing

create time 06/10/2006 11:47:23 does that mean the plan will be changed 

from 6th of nov? or irrespective of create date will be changed from 1st of

Nov?

2.) what if there is no plan change after 6th also? here bsnl ppl seems so 

dumbstruck that i pity them and dont ask much questions!.

3.) does 1600 424 1600 customer care number even work? i have tried

and it doesnt work.Is there any other number?


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 2, 2006)

Digital_Paladin_ said:
			
		

> i am currently using startup plan new 250MB. i had opted for plan change to
> 
> UL 900 and given application on 30th oct and paid advance Rs900 monthly
> 
> ...



hi,

1. ya it is irrespective.

2. they...usually change plan in few days...if not complain about it, asap.

3. no idea..you have to deal locally. so better get your local cc no.


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 2, 2006)

they change plan after 1 month of ur prev plan

i have my 500 plan on 16 july 

they changed my plan on 16 sep

but i have applied on 2nd august

so u cant say when they change ur plan 

better way i tried is to contact ur local bsnl JE


----------



## drsethi (Nov 2, 2006)

Check it yourself
*10.241.32.195/webLogin.jsp


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 2, 2006)

@Digital_Paladin_, i've got the same problem.

i applied for the plan change on 30th (monday) october & still my Existing Plan Home250 hasent changed. 

------
Edited
------
I just called the BSNL CC (B'lore # 1500), & the BSNL guy told me that, the Procssing will take *a week*, & after that they will Inform us of the Plan Change.

*The Plan change will take effect in this month itself* that is by Monday or Wednesday.  be happy "@Digital_Paladin" dude 
  now i'm happy


----------



## Digital_Paladin_ (Nov 2, 2006)

hey s18000 rpm thanx for information dude. i am also waiting when they 

do the change except here the BSNL guys doesnt know much. i live in 

small city of gujarat.

anyway lets hope they do it by this week. my a.c was activated on 6th oct

so anyway i was assuming they will do it on 6th nov.

let me know if ur plan change occurs as per there assurance. pls do msg 

me privately.thank you.


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 2, 2006)

hope for best guys

but prepare for worse

oye yeh to though ban gayi

for me this 100% suits to u when u deal with BSNL


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 2, 2006)

hey dude @Digital_Paladin_, i just recieved a call from BSNL Exchange, they callled to Confirm the Plan Change.
==>  You should also recieve a call from your Local BSNL office. if not by tommorrow, you  should call them. (as we both hav applied on same day )

I asked them about when the Change in Plan will take effect, they said *MAYBE* this month itself, or 1st day of next month, i.e., 1st December.  . 
they also told to call the BSNL call Centre now & then, to see whether Plan change has taken effect (i.e., in this month)

try this # 1800 424 1600, the #1600 was changed to 1800 long time ago.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2006)

THANK YOU GUYS

@jack// ani, @piyush619, @drsethi

I got the PLAN 900UL Activated.         i'm soooooo happppy.


----------



## Digital_Paladin_ (Nov 3, 2006)

20:15  I came from office frustrated from work

20:30 Took shower got fresh and thought of UL 900

20:35 Dreamed of downloads with UL 900

20:38 Opened thinkdigit forum and read your msg

         (which was going to be good luck for me)

20:40 checked dataone.in 

20:41 guess what i had my first mild heart attack!!

Lol man i am really excited. mine got activated too

15:35 precisely. Now the era of unlimited DL begins!.

thanx m8 u are my lucky charm . whats ur hotmail?

or yahoo? lets have talk sometime lol.

btw happy unlimited dl 

Thank you all for your support. specially s18000 rpm.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah! After getting bills of over 50k! I waited for more than a month with my tongue hanging out to download! With help you people, I can see Plan- HOME UL 900 in User Info page! But, my heart doesn't want to believe it. I am really afraid to stake my luck! Can someone confirm this??

i.e. where can I find my current plan? i.e. in which page?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2006)

type this in add. bar *10.240.48.195/ , & enter your ID+Password.....
&then when you've logged on, select "User Info" in that page (newly loaded) if it says "Current Service	Plan- HOME UL 900" then you've got it activated.

or check the "Service Order Records", or the safest way Call the BSNL Call centre & get it clarified.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Nov 4, 2006)

Yup, it says so! So, I am trying my luck again! Hope nothing wrong happens or I will have to take birth as a slave of BSNL in next life.

(Thought - if you are a debtor of someone, you fail to pay it and die then, in next life you take birth as an animal or slave of the person from whom you had borrowed and serve him/ her till your due is not over.)


----------

